# bass keeps going out



## Rauls64 (Feb 1, 2011)

i have just installed 4 6x9 speakers with a 500 watt amp & 2 10's with another 600 watt amp connected to a battery with the air bags & have a inverter between the main battery thats running my car, so i have 2 batteries connected by the invertert , my bass keeps going out after 10 minutes or so , what can i do to get it right thanks for looking


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

this is an issue I had with my bass going out right about 10 mins after playing some music the issue with me was right at the subwoofer terminals was a broken terminal which was making contact with other terminal. when i seperated the 2 i taped them off to avoid contact the problem stopped. This might not be the issue with your system but doesnt hurt to check if a strand of speaker wire ain't touching at the oppsite terminals at the amp or subwoofer..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

remove isolator link all batteries together in paralellel.one big battery in theory big 3 and make sure ur ohm loads are good w a dmm if the amps over driven it will do that too..and lower ur gains and take off all bASS BOOST


----------



## Rauls64 (Feb 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DARKJUGGERNAUT_@Mar 29 2011, 08:31 PM~20214111
> *remove isolator link all batteries together in paralellel.one big battery in theory big 3 and make sure ur ohm loads are good w a dmm if the amps over driven it will do that too..and lower ur gains and take off all bASS BOOST
> *


thanks ill try that today,


----------



## Juiced Up (Apr 21, 2002)

How is your system wired?

You may be overloading your amplifier & it could be going into thermal protection mode?


----------



## TC360 (Feb 5, 2011)

possibility one of your 6x9 grounding to ur chassis


----------



## TC360 (Feb 5, 2011)

:dunno: updates ?


----------



## Rauls64 (Feb 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TC360_@Apr 6 2011, 08:07 PM~20278076
> *:dunno: updates ?
> *


heres the update unbelievable , it was the stereo that was drawing to much voltage it had a short , i had a friend rewire & he said he added a power wire whatever that is , the sound hasnt had any problems & is hitting strong with continues bass


----------

